# Text im Text & Text in Buchstaben in Adobe Illustrator



## 3dtutor (15. Dezember 2022)

Und hier um ein weiteres ein Tutorial zu Texten. Diesmal geht es dabei um Texte im Text.
Wer mal eine nette Botschaft oder Nachricht schreiben möchte und dabei von diesem Effekt gebrauch machen möchte, kann sich hier kurz und knapp anschauen,
wie man es angehen könnte.
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg.


----------

